#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  If you could be anyone for one day.

## Lady Dunsany

If you had a choice to be anyone for a day who would you be. They can be dead or alive. I would like to be Madame Blavatsky for one day, when she finished the Secret Doctrine. She is in my opinion the greatest occultist of all time. Dion Fortune, Israel Regardie, Crowley and others consulted her. I would like to be part of history and know what it would be like to be in her body for one day. The torment and ridicule and the toll on her body to bring great works to the masses amazes me regarding the sacrifices she made for her beliefs.

----------


## Odin

Aleister Crowley when he was at his best before the days of drugs

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

hm... i choose god... and will give myself immaginable powers that will last forever  :Smile: )) kekekekekeke

----------


## Red Serpent

> hm... i choose god... and will give myself immaginable powers that will last forever )) kekekekekeke


hahahahaha aaaaaaaah cr*p u stole my line!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## isis

i would be the goddess

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Bob Barker.

----------


## Belphebe

Hermione from Harry Potter.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Tolka you can be anyone you want. You have Carte Blanche. Lady Dunsany, I would have like to have known you before you died.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I would like to be Lily Langtry and see what it was like to sleep with Princes and Kings.

----------


## morningstar

Tiger Woods! need I explain why?
or Austin Osman Spare

----------


## Werefyre

Is it just me, or does being someone else sound like a bad idea altogether...? Either you'd get royally screwed because that person's life sucks, or it would make your own life seem crappy in contrast.

But, since we're picking, I'd choose L. Ron Hubbard. Go Scientology. xD

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Hell we get royally screwed without being famous, might as well go for it.

----------


## crowley666

I'd be L. Ron Hubbards doppleganger and beat woman and molest children to make him look bad. Oh wait... he already did that.

----------


## zero

I would like to know what it would have been like to be Solomon.

----------


## Tanemis

Danny Carey. Drummer for Tool.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

which president?

----------


## angeress

Actually I would not really like to be anyone because the Original is always better than the remake. So many people in history and fiction do impress me very much, but I would like to be a better and improved version of myself. :Cool: 
I wish though I knew you properly Lady D before youi died, RIP Lady D. :Sad:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I never got to meet her either Angeress. I would have like to after all I have heard about her.

----------


## angeress

> I knew her, one of the most beautiful women inside and out.


Yes I do agree, and when someone is well talked about that is true. Get this you can always see a person's character from the friends they have. A wonderfully occulitly aware kid you have Belasko. :Smile: 
I would like to be Florence Nightingale, and also Madame Tussaud too. :Cool:

----------


## ZeldaFitz

I have decided today I would like to be Betsy Ross.

----------


## angeress

Who is she Zelda?

----------


## ZeldaFitz

She made the flag. Betsy Ross - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## angeress

So now I know this, thanks Zelda for the info. :Cool:

----------


## Khoen

I couldn't choose between these two:
- Tyler Durden, "I'm free in every way that you are not"
- Winnie the Pooh, "Rivers know this: there is no hurry. We shall get there some day"

There is a lot to learn from both.

----------


## Emma

Today i would like to be Dame Judi Dench.

----------

